# Notifictions



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone know how I can get notifications if anyone comments on my threads? If possible not by email?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Think it is through Taptalk.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It is....


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I think if you click forum actions then general settings. There you will see the option which i figured out tonight as well


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Inspector said:


> I think if you click forum actions then general settings. There you will see the option which i figured out tonight as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Perfect thank you


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

No worries glad to help..


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Weird I still cant get notifications, I have to go into profile and open all my threads to check. Surely theres some way of doing this?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@Basra

Currently you have


Do not subscribe

Subscribe with no notification

Instant email notification

Daily email notification

Weekly email notification

Tapatalk is easiest for notifications


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks still trying to figure out how to access settings.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

'Settings' at the top right, then 'General Settings' from the list down the left


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> 'Settings' at the top right, then 'General Settings' from the list down the left


And then? Sorry I cant figure it out


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey, it's just a thought . . . Maybe you are getting email notifications but they are going in your spam folder.


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

I dont want email notifications its a bit of a process to see if anyone has replied to a thread. I wanted to have notifications on site if possible


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Basra said:


> I dont want email notifications its a bit of a process to see if anyone has replied to a thread. I wanted to have notifications on site if possible


Doh! Sorry . . . . I see now. I suppose I tend to click on 'subscribed threads' (when I remember)!


----------

